# Rear Bumper Removal



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Hey,
Got got off my a$$ today and started removing exterior body parts from my b12. My question is how to remove the rear bumper? I see bolts underneath the bumper attached to a metal strip and on the sides there is two bolts, but the bumper cover still doesn't come out. I would like to get it out by the end of the day. So, anyone done this please respond soon. I checked my Haynes manual but it doesn't help.
Things I know that have to be done to remove the bumper:
First remove the bumper cover
Second remove the metal (5 mph) impact support
Thanks for the help in advance.
Rocky


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

look in you trunk under that plastic mat(if you have one) and find the four 1-3/4" rubber plugs(two on each side). remove these and you should see the bolts holding the bumper onto the car. Whan i took mine off I left the the bumper cover on and it all came off in one piece( don't forget the screw on each side of the car right behing the tire supporting the bumper cover)


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

and don't forget to make sure your rear side marker lights are disconnected before you try to take bumper off.


----------

